# Duck Bike Help! Shelby 20" Boys



## Stanley (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to collecting.  Having a blast! I need duck parts.  I need the light up eyes and quaking horn. Anyone make these parts?  Thanks for any help.


----------

